# What will your last coffee of 2010 be?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What will your last coffee of 2010 be?

Mine will be a syphon of Panama Emporium Estate from Union Roasted

I'll be waking up to a Jamaican Blue Mountain from CoffeeBeanShop


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

Blakes, Blakes and more Blakes, find what you like and stick with it.


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Haha, not planning that far ahead







Might warm up the Gaggia and try the HasBean Christmas Espresso blend... will let you know.


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Putting the Kettle on for some Jabberwocky in the Chemex very shortly

Don't think I'll get back in time for one later

Gaz


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

I had some Jabberwocky in the Gaggia, but swapped over to try the Hasbean Christmas Espresso blend for my final coffees of 2010


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Well I slummed it and had some M & S Italian Espresso beans received from the mother in law, which I have to say were a cut above the usual supermarket beans. That was this morning whilst resting gently as one does after the night before.


----------

